# Are you afraid to make eye contact?



## AnthonyStAugustine (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to have a huge fear of making eye contact with people; even people I knew. When it came to making eye contact with strangers, you could forget about that. But, eye contact is very important. I eventually created a trick to distract me from my fear of making eye contact. When I started doing this, it started to get me over my fear.

I started using curiosity to my advantage. When I started doing this I realized that my fear of making eye contact drastically decreased. What I did was I would try to figure out the color of someone’s eyes were. Coming from a place of curiosity distracted my fear of eye contact. I noticed when I started to do this I was able to have better social interactions and I came across less insecure of unconfident. For me, it was hard to make eye contact in the beginning of the interaction. If I could get past the initial uncomfortable it becomes easy.

Before I started using this trick, the beginning of the first eye contact was difficult. Several times I would try to force myself through it (that must have looked really unnatural to the person I was talking to). This trick has helped me to overcome that uncomfortable first eye contact moment. Maintaining eye contact after the first eye contact really isn’t that difficult. When you’re able to do this you will realize that it really isn’t that scary. 

I don’t have this problem anymore, but I question why I was afraid to make eye contact in the past. Was I afraid that other would see fear or weakness in my eyes? Did I fear that people would be able to read me like a book? To this day I can’t figure out why I was so scared to make eye contact. Leave it up to my irrational thoughts to lead me to believe that there was a reason to have this fear. This fear was useless to me. It didn’t benefit me at all.

Coming from a place of curiosity helped me get over the fear of making eye contact. It gave me a reason to establish eye contact. If you can get past that initial discomfort, it’s not difficult to maintain eye contact. Eye contact is a very powerful tool that you can use during any social interaction. Try this out and see if this works for you.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, because I look like a crazy person and I try not to scare people.


----------



## AnthonyStAugustine (Sep 22, 2010)

No you don't Dave. lol.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm scared to make eye contact because I have a fear that the person will think I'm staring at them or something. Plus it makes me uncomfortable because it reminds me of the fact that they can see my face and I hate my face.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm terrible at making eye contact with strangers--with most people, for that matter.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I can make eye contact fine with friends or coworkers I'm around alot. With strangers, especially people that I feel self-conscious around, like attractive girls, I don't even think I look to see where I'm walking half the time. I usually seem to go out of my way to do something like scratch my head or turn to act like I'm looking at something, or even act like the sun is hitting my eyes to where I can't focus on what's in front of me.

I'm pathetic.


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

I shall try the eye color identification, but what if I can figure that out in like 2 seconds? lol..

Guess I have issues doing this because I don't want other people to think I'm _staring _at them. It makes me feel uncomfortable when someone does the like. Or, if I make eye contact and smile (to try and appear more approachable) I find that the other person may think I'm weird for smiling or giving them the wrong message. :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nightrain said:


> I wouldn't say I'm afraid of it, but it does make me uncomfortable. It can be very awkward for me.


same...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i don't like making eye contact with people i'm passing. my eye contact is pretty good when speaking to people, but i suspect it might be too intense for some.


----------



## An Alternate Love (Sep 29, 2010)

I can hold someones gaze more than most. Unless it is a particular person.


----------

